# Roof rack advice



## MikeW (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi all,

So I'm relatively confident that this question will display my complete lack of manliness to one and all however thought I'd throw it out there rather than tying myself in knots over it...

I've bought a Jeep Wrangler (4-door) earlier in the year and, as I'm looking to pick up my first yak, am beginning to realise that I'll need to get some roof racks on her. Just wondering if anyone out there has a Jeep Wranger and if so, could recommend the best options to look at regarding roof racks?

Also, once the dilemma of racks are solved; which 'yak' attachment would suit best? Any thoughts on the Rhino Rack Rear / Side loading kayak carrier options?

Thanks all,

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Stick with the well-known brands - Rhino, Thule and Rola. Others will disagree but I don't think you should skimp on something like racks. You'll end up using them for way more than just transporting your yak. I've used Rhino for the two sets I've had since I started yakking and they've been faultless. 
You don't necessarily need an attachment. I have the J-bars which free up a bit of room on the racks but if you're just transporting the one yak I wouldn't bother with cradles or anything like that. If you need a bit of help getting the yak up there, the rack and roll system is well regarded and if money's no issue, the Thule hullavator is the rolls royce.


----------



## MikeW (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks for the great advice in your responses guys.

I'll head over to AusJeep tonight and see if they have any specific recommendations but will also drop in to the shop in Kedron (i'm only 5 minutes from there Lazy) as soon as I get a weekend free.

Will let you guys know how I get on!

Cheers again everyone,

Mike


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Jeep huh....I cant suggest anything...your gunna break it


----------

